# Travel from Davao to Cotabato Risky



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

If I want to travel by land from Davao to Cotobato, would that be a risky proposition or a big thumbs up? I would consider renting a car and driver to make the journey/ I understand that this may pass through less than friendly groups area of operation.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fuji0001 said:


> If I want to travel by land from Davao to Cotobato, would that be a risky proposition or a big thumbs up? I would consider renting a car and driver to make the journey/ I understand that this may pass through less than friendly groups area of operation.


You're sure to get a lot of replies to you post question. The first thing I'm going to do is direct you to the *safety and travel warnings* at the
US Embassy Site in Manila. These are posted for good reason.

Many will travel all over those areas and swear they never have a problem and that it is safe. Sky diving is safe also--until your parachute fails to open. At that point it is no longer safe and it is too late to make other choices. 

That said, we all have to make choices in life but we are not free to escape the results or consequences of those choices.
I've lived here for many years and for myself? I would not travel to those areas at any time for any reason even if if I were being paid to do so.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cotobato is a relatively unsafe zone......why gamble?


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

If I had to drive through a risky area I sure wouldn't want someone else at the wheel. You're just a sitting duck then. Drive it yourself, have tinted windows and maximum situational awareness, and be prepared to use the vehicle as a weapon.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

There is an airport at both ends. Just food for thought

Fred


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

If you are that concerned, you could easily find a "legally armed" off duty or retired PNP who would otherwise be standing by to do the trip with you. Offer a small fee & give him bus money for the return trip.


----------

